# Private life of chickens video on utube



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I just found this video yesterday and it is so cute. As a newbie of 4.5 years, it answered some things I always wondered about behavior albeit subtle.





 The women who owns this rescue group who rescues battery hens is so cute and kind.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Ouch. I thought it was display link only...not the video. Everyone let me know if this is not allowed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its fine, Barred. They are really relaxed here about links and stuff. Its pretty nice actually. No heavy handed moderation for no good reason like some other sites.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That is a very informational documentary as well as pretty cute. I recommend watching it to all who haven't! Thanks for the link, Barred!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I found this a long time ago on YouTube. It is a great video and has lots of information.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I really enjoyed watching it, thank you.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We don't mind posts like this Barredrockmom. I think its great you found this and shared it with us. I'm bookmarking it so I can sit down and watch the whole thing one of these quiet evenings.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks. I found it heartwarming. I especially drop with laughter when my hens give each other the Stink Eye. It is so subtle but they mean business.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think I would have ever believed a chicken would eat a mouse - whole, had I not seen it in this video.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh wow, Chans, you should come to my place! My hens will kill each other for a mouse! Much better than the cats. Even squirrels avoid the coop as they will end up ripped apart and devoured.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Fiere said:


> Oh wow, Chans, you should come to my place! My hens will kill each other for a mouse! Much better than the cats. Even squirrels avoid the coop as they will end up ripped apart and devoured.


Wow. A squirrel even?! I just can't picture them eating such large animals. You know, the "chicken feed" mentality? That's what I have, regarding their diet. I picture that is all they eat, besides some greenery that I grow for them.

So, I guess they could eat something as large as a rat, too? Here in Cambodia, we have plenty of those about!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Think more like "omnivorous velociraptor". My hens love greens, and they really love their feed, but put some real protein in front of them and watch out. They will attack each other to get a mouse. Our squirrels are not big, more like long tailed chipmunks, but they will swarm it and start fighting over it until you see one hen take off with a limb, then another with the guts, then another with the other leg... I'm not getting involved. They will be after my fingers next LOL


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

O my gosh! Poor rodents. I have a couple of gopher babies that run right past the flock from the ivy to under the fence. It scares them half to death. Guess I better have a meeting with the girls.

On another forum, it might have been Robin, someone referred to chickens as Pigs With Wings. That killed me. I still laugh. As for taking down prey? I was real surprised when I had feed. There little pecks are huge. Just hold a cob of corn and you can feel for force of their beak. I prefer to think of them as my little fluffy darlings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Twasn't me. Bet that came from Broom. That sounds so much like her.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Its fine, Barred. They are really relaxed here about links and stuff. Its pretty nice actually. No heavy handed moderation for no good reason like some other sites.


one site called BYC comes to mind rite off


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Chans_Farm said:


> Wow. A squirrel even?! I just can't picture them eating such large animals. You know, the "chicken feed" mentality? That's what I have, regarding their diet. I picture that is all they eat, besides some greenery that I grow for them.
> 
> So, I guess they could eat something as large as a rat, too? Here in Cambodia, we have plenty of those about!


they will eat most anything that will not eat them 1st

how is the flock doing Chans?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

piglett said:


> one site called BYC comes to mind rite off


See, I didn't need to say anything. So is the site famous our infamous?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> See, I didn't need to say anything. So is the site famous our infamous?


it's as good as it is bad!


----------

